# Golden Bee Suite



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I voted for ventilation, but that is only
if it is verified that it would have the
same "sting stopping" factor as the Golden
Bee.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Also I would think a "Bib" style pant 
would be more comfortable with the
pants running up 6" or so higher than
standard pants. This would give assurance
when stooping or bending.

Thanks for your effort and put me on the
short list for a 2 piece suit for sure.


----------



## Barefoot-In-Florida (Dec 6, 2005)

Heck, back in the late 60's when streaking was in, I was the first in the St. Petersburg, Florida area to streak a crowded beach on Memorial Day weekend.  Make it transparent and keep it cool.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'd prefer ventilation. That is the point. As long as it ends up with no stings and it's comfortable with no shirt on.

I would prefer both a jacket and a full suit. A jumpsuit is nice in situations where the bees are not happy. Just the jacket is nice for a lot of situations where there is no expectation of the bees being upset. Right now I wear a nylon jacket anytime it's not that hot and I have no expectation of the bees being hot (more than half the time) and the Golden Bee Products Suit whenever it's hot or I have reason to expect the bees to be upset. On a hot day, the full suit with a pair of shorts under it provides so much more ventilation that it's worth the effort to pull it on.


----------



## cphilip (May 25, 2006)

I would like to see something done about the pants cuff ties. The current system uses a string that has to be tied. So if you don the suit with gloves first through the sleeves then you find yourself trying to tie the ankle cuffs with gloved hands. If your smart you would have already done it but often you want to wait until you have pulled the suit over your shoulders to get get a tight leg cuff. So the little darlings don't find their way up to your private regions. Which they have a couple times when I forgot to tie them at all... but... I can see where some sort of Velcro draw down there with a nice big tab that a gloved hand can get too easy COULD be an improvement. Not certian the exact configuration but I think something simple can result in an improvement downt there. And I would indeed be in the market for a second one.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Regarding the leg cuff. I was thinking of using some netting with an elastic band to form a seal between the shoe/ankle and the pants leg. See the attached link. 

http://www.honeymoonapiaries.com/cuff.jpg


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The nice thing about elastic is you don't have to tie it. The nice thing about the tie is it will outlast the elastic.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 25, 2005)

I think the ventilation in the suit is great. As you can not see in the previous pics of my suit the suit is all that I am wearing. I do like the privacy....I also would like a jacket of the same type of material.
Curtis


----------



## Beemaninsa (Jun 9, 2004)

Although the original design works well, I vote for ventilation if signifigant ventilation would really be gained with a looser weave. A major concern for me is durability. Will a larger mesh be as durable? I am not a fan of the draw strings for the legs, but they are durable. I normally tuck my pants legs into my boots. Although the netted elastic leg closures look very "cool", stuff near my feet gets alot of abuse (stepped on, rubbed against, kicking catus and cow poo etc.)Could crawling bees sting your ankles thru the single layer mesh? I wonder if it might be better to stick with stuff that has proven successful such as standard elastic or velcro leg closures. This is exciting! Good luck.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

The inner netting is such that it should outlast the original netting. I was thinking of doing both the elastic and a tie string/velcro.


----------



## Jeff McGuire (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm with MB for a jacket. I use the GB suit when I need to but a jacket with attached veil of the same fabric would be me my number one choice.


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm for ventilation and of course, it has to bee-sting proof. The main problem I have with my suit is that it came too small. The arms and legs are way too short. The rest of the suit fits perfect, but I really would like some of that additional fabric so I can lengthen the arms and legs. I was going to sew some white denim fabric onto the ends of the arms and legs. I was afraid it would look very 'goofy', so I just wear long white thick socks over the legs - seeing as how it looks like I'm wearing a pair of capri pants. The arms are okay, since I wear long gloves, but I would like it to be RIGHT. I refuse to send it back seeing as how I would never see my suit again. Overall....I LOVE THIS SUIT. However, there is only one real gripe I have. I would like to see a different mesh for the veil. I get dizzy sometimes trying to see out. The mesh holes are too small and I think that is why I can't seem to adjust well. My Brushy Mountain Suit has the perfect mesh veil. I've been trying to figure out how to replace it. Any ideas on that?? Then, the brass zippers are great, however, I think the zipper thingy is too big, they overlap when they come together and it's not insinc, but hey, this was a minor thing and no big deal. I can be a real perfectionist if I try hard enough,  

Good luck magnet man. Keep me posted on the results. I'll buy another one from ya.

P.S. I think I'd like one of those Jackets too! Maybe a pair of pants to go with it. In fact, maybe that's what I'll get the next time.

[ January 11, 2007, 10:12 AM: Message edited by: Cyndi ]


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

I would give my vote to the elastic; it doesn't come untied, it gives a better fit, it lasts a good while, and is easily repaired/replaced by my wife in less than 5 minutes


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Cyndi has a good point on the veil mesh.

As to the leggings, the tie works well 
for me. Perhaps the elastic would be an
improvement but durability is important
to me.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Now if you want to go wild in the design
factor...... Why not make me a pair of
high top tennis shoe/boot for beekeepers.
incorporate several mesh panels for great
ventilation.

In the summer I am rarely scene without my
Teva sandals on.......


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Cyndi there is going to be a change in the mesh for the veil. 

Well I am officially committed to making the suits. I just purchased $2,000 worth of fabric direct from the mill. Tomorrow I purchase $600 worth of zippers.   I don't know which graemlin to use.


----------



## MichelleB (Jan 29, 2006)

Yay! 

I know it will be a while before you're able to market your suits, so I'll probably get a GB suit this season...but I'll definitely want a jacket of my own, a jacket for the kid, plus a suit for the beau as soon as they're available. Just let us know when you're ready for us to send our measurements!

I'd vote for elastic cuffs--I'm no domestic goddess, but even I can quickly replace the elastic in a cuff as needed. the mesh around the ankles would be toast after only a few inspections, with all the creeping brambles in my yard. I can hardly deal with shoelaces, much less ankle ties, out there--another point. And things that need to be tied always come untied when one is carrying a colony of angry bees or a full super. It's a fact.

Hey, how about gauntlets made from the same materials, assuming messing with goatskin gloves is too much to bite off at this stage.

[ January 11, 2007, 07:21 PM: Message edited by: Lupine ]


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

Hey Magnet Man,

How much would you charge me to re-vamp my GB suit, another words a custom job. I just need the old mesh replaced by new mesh into the veil, and the arms and legs extended. PM me if you're interested. I sure am. Thanks in advance. I'd like to get it done asap, before spring if possible.

[ January 11, 2007, 08:18 PM: Message edited by: Cyndi ]


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Ventilation is more important as I wear shorts and/or underware most of the time anyway.

I would still like the draw string, but with a velcro option also. I wear rubber boots that are tied on to the suit and are not taken off except for washing the suit. When in a very angry bee situation I will even tape the boots on. I like being able to jump into the suit like a fireman.

A clear plastic face shield would be nice instead of a netting. How about a velcro arangment that would let you swap out either one? It sure would be nice to have a clear view.









I like using the chemical resistant rubber gloves. I also liked how the gloves from GBS had the vent in the back of the hand, although I did not like their glove material. I would be interested in some ventilated gloves.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

"A clear plastic face shield would be nice instead of a netting. How about a velcro arangment that would let you swap out either one? It sure would be nice to have a clear view."

Now that is a good idea...... it sure would be
nice to have at least part of the face area
with a clear panel.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

I think the first golden bee patent had a clear plastic face shield. The only problem with one is when you sweat. I know it is a pain with my glasses. 

I have been thinking of changeable veils on the hood. One that would be very thin and light so it would be easy to see through when doing grafting. The other would be for regular use and a third option could be for use with AHB.


----------



## Hanginin (Mar 11, 2006)

Here in coastal carolina, my vote goes for ventilation. Good luck on the final design and I hope in time for the summer/fall 07 season.


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

A nice clear shield would be great, but like someone mentioned....it would get mighty hot and sweaty...how would the material breathe?? Then you would need a window defroster...


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

When paintballing I find the clear masks fog up something terrible and if you have glasses (which I do) the glasses fog up as well. I don't think the clear plastic will be the improvement you're hoping for.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

"........masks fog up......."

Perhaps if you incorporated only a 3 inch
strip or so. And as suggested, it would be
removable via Velcro for changing or going
with full screen. I wear glassed too and 
MB has a good point. Fogging is a bummer.


----------



## sierrabees (Jul 7, 2006)

In late summer in my area dust is a major problem. Cleaning dust off of clear plastic turns it opaque pretty quickly unless you are extremely careful. It also cracks when it ages. I think I would rather deal with looking through the screen. If there is a way to keep the screen from wrinkling that would be nice but I have no ideas how it could be done.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Maybe a velcro insert like Sundance said with some spares...


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>Maybe a velcro insert like Sundance said with some spares...

Now there is a good idea,


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>"........masks fog up......."

WD-40 will keep lens from fogging, try it on your rifle scopes or glasses on a cold day.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

WD-40??? I would have never gone there BB.
Doesn't it damage the lens coatings?? I'll
have to try it on my spare glasses.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>WD-40??? 

There are a hundred uses for it. It is commonly used for cleaning CD's in stores that sell used CD's. I wouldn't worry about it damaging glasses unless it affects any special coatings, that I don't know for sure.

I use it for removing glue from just about anything.

I had an e-mail that listed lots of uses, I'll try to find it.

If you don't want to use WD-40, there are products that are sold just for anti-fogging.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Sundance, I posted the e-mail on the trashgater.


----------

